# Pregnant cat- dirty bum?!



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

So we are on day 50 here and Mia is pretty huge. Unfortunately this means she can't clean herself properly and her bum is looking dirty. She won't let me clean it for her and I don't really want to stress her out. 

Do I just leave it and wait for her to be able to clean it again? I'd rather not but I'm not sure what I can do if she won't let me help her.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It is a good idea to try and keep her as clean as possible. It isn't a long time until she'll be able to reach round again - you'll know the kittens have dropped when she can.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd clean it, but then I've never had a girl who doesn't let me do as I please with her. Be a bit unhygienic to just leave her


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

I've tried several times to clean it but she won't keep still and let me do it. I don't want to grab hold of her tightly if I can help it.

Usually she does let me do what I want with get but she's so fed up being pregnant now bless her. I think she's got quite a few babies in there, she was from a litter of 7 and the stud's last litter was 8.

Gonna give it a go with a warm flannel later so wish me luck!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Is there anyone around who could help? Someone to hold, someone else to clean?


----------

